# Elgato EyeTV 410 [TNT]



## jmic (10 Septembre 2005)

bonjour

j'ai eu un souci avec mon EyeTV 410 et mon imac g5 ; depuis qq jours lorsque je branche le boitier sur le port firewire rien ne se passe ; le logiciel ne s'ouvre pas ; quand je l'ouvre "à la main" dans les préférence de eyetv il est indiqué qu'aucun périfique eyetv n'est reconnu 

lorsque je branche le port firewire sur le boitier la diode s'allume en rouge puis passe à l'orange (pas au vert)

j'ai essayé de réinstaller mais rien ne se passe

quelqu'un peut il m'aider

pour info : j'ai vérifié mes port firewire : ils marchent sans problème lorque je branche un camescope ou un disque externe ; est-il possible que le port marche mais n'alimente pas suffisament en électricité  ; le eyetv 410 est normalement alimenté par le port ; avant cela marchait parfaitement mais peut-être le port alimente moins ?

merci par avance

jmichel


----------



## jmic (12 Septembre 2005)

vraiment personne pour me répondre ?

merci par avance


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
As tu essayé de brancher l'eyeTV et ensuite de demarrer l'iMac ?

Il me semble avoir lu ça quelques part (mais je ne sais plus où :rose: ) 



Edit : Vas faire un tour sur ce fil, ca devrait t'interesser : 
C'est par la


----------



## jmic (12 Septembre 2005)

merci pour ta réponse ; j'ai essayé mai ça ne marche pas 
j'attends une réponse d'un technicien d'elgato

je suis toujours preneur d'autres astuces

merci


----------



## jmic (28 Septembre 2005)

bonjour

je possède un imac G5 et un boitier eyetv 410 ; depuis qq jours eyetv ne marche plus ; il n'est pas reconnu ; la diode s'allume en rouge puis reste à l'orange (pas au vert comme avant)

je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème en alimentation du port firewire ; les 2 ports marchent (camescope, disque dur alimenté en externe)

comment savoir si mes ports délivre suffisamment d'électricité ?

par avance merci

jmichel


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

avant d'incriminer quelque élément que ce soit, que dit la notice du eye tv à propos de la couleur de la diode ?


----------



## jmic (28 Septembre 2005)

Rouge - EyeTV est branché et reçoit du courant, mais n?est pas entièrement   
   opérationel. 
? Orange - EyeTV est en cours d?activation, mais pas encore prêt à capturer de la 
   vidéo. 
? Vert - EyeTV est prêt à diffuser ou enregistrer de la vidéo. 

je cite la doc

donc le boitier est alimenté mais l'est il suffisamment ?

je ne sais vraiment pas d'où vient ce problème


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

je ne sais pas comment tu conclues à un problème d'alimentation...
rien dans ta description ne permet de conclure à ça.

En fin de notice, il y a parfois des indications sur les causes courantes de dysfonctionnement, voilà ce que je cherchais à connaitre quand je te demandais la signification des couleurs de led.

N'y a-t-il pas un paragraphe du genre "la led reste orange" ?


----------



## jmic (28 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas comment tu conclues à un problème d'alimentation...
> rien dans ta description ne permet de conclure à ça.
> 
> En fin de notice, il y a parfois des indications sur les causes courantes de dysfonctionnement, voilà ce que je cherchais à connaitre quand je te demandais la signification des couleurs de led.
> ...


 
il y a un paragraphe concernant la lumière qui reste rouge mais pas orange 

je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre

j'ai contacté par mail le support d'elgato ; le contact en France est en congés pour qq temps 

pas de solution pour le moment

pour être bien je ne bloque sur un pb d'alimentation mais je me pose des questions à ce sujet

merci de vos réponse please


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah-tu essayé ça ?


			
				manuel elgato a dit:
			
		

> Réinitialiser EyeTV
> Le matériel EyeTV risque de ne plus fonctionner correctement s?il arrête de
> recevoir les signaux vidéo ou de télévision. Si cela se produit, Elgato recom-
> mande de réinitialiser l?appareil EyeTV.
> ...


----------



## jmic (28 Septembre 2005)

oui plusieurs fois en vain


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

As-tu les moyens d'essayer le EyeTV chez quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## jmic (13 Octobre 2005)

bonjour

je possède un boitier eyetv 410 ; j'ahibte la région stéphanoise (plus précisément vers saint chamond )

je suis étonné car je ne capte toujours pas la TNT 

Quelqu'un peut il me dire qi'l capte dans cette région (avec eyetv ou autre déodeur) ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

Tu es bien branch&#233; sur une antenne adapt&#233;e TNT ?


----------



## jmic (14 Octobre 2005)

J'AI BRANCH&#201; L'ANTENNE DU EYETV et j'ai aussi essay&#233; avec mon antenne rateau


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> J'AI BRANCHÉ L'ANTENNE DU EYETV


Est elle bien orientée ? As tu essayé dans d'autres pièces [orientation] ?
J'ai 2 décodeurs TNT à la maison et l'antenne [amplifiée] de celui de mon fils est très mal orientée [sa chambre est mal disposée] par rapport à l'émetteur si bien qu'il ne reçoit rien ! On étudie une autre solution !



			
				jmic a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai aussi essayé avec mon antenne rateau


Est elle compatible [modifiée pour la TNT] ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2005)

Question bete : 
Tu es bien dans la zone de couverture?
Zone de couverture


----------



## AM28 (14 Octobre 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> J'AI BRANCHÉ L'ANTENNE DU EYETV et j'ai aussi essayé avec mon antenne rateau


 
J'habite en banlieue parisienne directement limitrophe de Paris, de mes fenêtres j'apperçois le dernier étage de la tour Eiffel et donc suis "à vue" de l'émetteur TNT parisien.

Je reçois la TNT sur mon téléviseur via une antenne d'intérieur ampliphiée. La réception est correcte toutefois je trouve qu'il y a régulièrement des petits problèmes de pixellisation voire d'image figée pendant quelques secondes. 

Mais je reçois la TNT correctement sur ma télé  (à cette nuance près).

J'ai testé la semaine dernière un adaptateur TNT pour PC (je ne l'ai pas encore mis à la casse ! :rose: ) raccordé dans un premier temps sur l'antenne de l'adapteur (un matériel semblable aux adaptateurs TNT EyeTV Elgato ou Miglia au format paquet de cigarettes grosso modo). Aucune chaîne reçue  

Dans un second temps j'ai branché l'adaptateur TNT sur l'antenne amplifiée (donc dans les mêmes conditions de réception qu'avec mon téléviseur + adaptateur TNT de salon). 2 chaînes ont été détectées (manque de bol c'était Direct8 et TMC...  )... mais je ne suis pas parvenu à pouvoir regarder plus d'une seconde d'image animée avec le son qui va bien au même moment... J'ai essayé toutes les orientations possibles de l'antenne amplifiée, impossible d'améliorer la chose.

Mon impression est que ces adaptateurs TNT de poche pour ordinateur nécessitent des qualités de réception excellentes (antenne extérieure amplifiée) pour permettre de bons résultats !  

D'autres personnes ont-elles des expériences similaires ?


----------



## jmic (14 Octobre 2005)

je crois que tu as raison ; ces antennes de poche ne semblent pas efficaces ; dans ma r&#233;gion le lancement officiel est pour demain ; mais tdf emet depuis d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs jours ; je ne capte rien ; pourtant j'ai essay&#233; &#224; toutes les heures

je pense m'orienter sur une antenne plus performante


----------



## jmic (14 Octobre 2005)

suite &#224; ton commentaire j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; mon imac dans une autre pi&#232;ce ; j'ai pu capter 3 chaines ; le signal &#233;tait tr&#232;s variable : variation entre 25 et 90 % : on peut donc en d&#233;duire que dans cette pi&#232;ce je suis en limite de signal et donc les autres pi&#232;ces aucun signal

les quelques secondes de bonne qualit&#233; j'ai pu constater que l'image est vraiment excellente

quelqu'un peut il me donner un conseil sur une tr&#232;s bonne antenne pour capter dvb-t ?

merci par avance


----------



## mfay (16 Octobre 2005)

Normalement, la meilleure antenne pour la TNT, c'est l'antenne rateau exterieure.


----------



## jmic (28 Octobre 2005)

bonjour

je possède un imac G5 avec un eyetv 410 pour la tnt ; pouvez vous me dire s'il est possible de s'abonner à canalsat tnt avec ce boitier ? si oui quelle procédure ?

j'ai contacté canalsat mais ils ne connaissent ce boitier d'elgato ; avec d'autres boitier cela est possible 

par avance merci

jmichel


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Il n'y a pas de CanalSat sur la TNT !


----------



## jmic (29 Octobre 2005)

si c'est possible de recevoir les chaines de canalsat via la tnt


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> si c'est possible de recevoir les chaines de canalsat via la tnt


Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose 
CanalSat est le bouquet satellitaire indissociable de Canal+.

Canal+ va effectivement diffuser quelques une de ses cha&#238;nes sur la TNT mais ce n'est pas encore pr&#234;t et c'est aupr&#232;s de Canal+ qu'il faudra s'informer 

TNT.net : cha&#238;nes gratuites, disponibles
TNT.net : cha&#238;ne payantes, non encore disponibles *

Et aussi :
TDF et TNT
TNT-gratuite.fr


* = les cha&#238;nes payantes seront diffus&#233;es en MPEG4 et n&#233;cessiteront donc soit un adaptateur [d&#233;codeur] MPEG4 soit un adaptateur upgradable. 
Dans ces deux cas, les adaptateurs doivent clairement &#234;tre &#233;tiquet&#233;s "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Compatible TNT payante".


----------



## nicrav (22 Novembre 2005)

Question aux possesseurs d'EyeTV TNT, avez-vous essayé d'enregistrer les émissions de TNT avec sous titrés (teletexte) et les convertir en mpeg2 pour DVD ? 

Si cela est possible, je m'acheterai peut etre un EyeTV pour Mac. 

Merci


----------



## jmic (25 Novembre 2005)

bonjour 

voici le récit de mes problèmes avec Eyetv 410 et les chaines payantes de la TNT ; j'ai un imac G5 et un boitier eytv 410 pour les chaines TNT ; ça marche parfaitement donc tout va bien ; j'avais pour objectif de m'abonner aux chaines payantes type le bouquet de canal + ; d'après elgato c'est possible sans problème ; en réalité c'est compliqué : il faut avoir une carte PCMCIA et mettre la puce de de l'abonnement sur cette carte ; le problème est que personne ne peut garantir le bon focntionnement ; aujourd'hui j'ai appelé un technicien de canal + qui m'a donné comme unique solution d'essayer : c'est à dire acheter la carte PCMCIA à 135 E + l'abonnement et de voir si cela fonctionne

c'est vraiment scandaleux de la part d'elgato et de canal+

si qqn a une solution merci de m'aider

jmichel


----------



## buxtehude (14 Décembre 2005)

Je reçois les chaînes TNT par l'intermédiaire de EYE TV 410
Je voudrais rajouter les nouvelles chaînes : iTélé et BFM
comment mettre à jour la liste des chaînes sur EYE TV 410
merci


----------



## Anabys (14 Décembre 2005)

Menu Aide > Assistant d'Installation d'Eye TV


----------



## buxtehude (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse

il y aussi et je viens de m'en apercevoir
préférences - configurer - règlage aumatique -option balayage approndi - il a balayé 1376 items
résultat : 27 chaînes (dont les payantes) ont été retenues

En ce qui concerne la réception, avec une antenne sur le toit, niveau du signal : 100 % et qualité du signal 98 % 
alors que mon poste de tv donne niveau de signal de 25 % et qualité 60 à 80 %


l'antenne portable livrée avec eye tv ne donne rien (j'habite à 15 kms de Paris).


----------



## Anabys (14 Décembre 2005)

J'ai acheté la clef USB TNT Miglia/ElGato hier. C'est mon premier périphérique pour regarder la TV sur un ordi. 

Comme toi, l'antenne fournie ne donne rien (avec cette antenne branchée, on trouve 3 ou 4 chaînes, mais ensuite "No Signal"). Dans mon cas, Paris Vème, c'est un peu plus louche.

Par contre, si je branche le machin sur la prise murale reliée à l'antenne de l'immeuble, ça fonctionne impec, et je reçois toutes les chaînes TNT et hertziennes. 

C'est doublement étrange car: 1) mon concierge le confirme: il n'y a pas d'adaptateur TNT sur l'antenne de l'immeuble, 2) la clé USB ne fonctionne pas avec les chaînes normales hertziennes (à moins que TF1, la 2 et co soient également diffusées en TNT ?). Bref je n'y comprend pas grand chose, et j'y connais rien en audiovisuel, mais je m'en fous puisque ça fonctionne


----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> C'est doublement étrange car: 1) mon concierge le confirme: il n'y a pas d'adaptateur TNT sur l'antenne de l'immeuble, 2) la clé USB ne fonctionne pas avec les chaînes normales hertziennes (à moins que TF1, la 2 et co soient également diffusées en TNT ?). Bref je n'y comprend pas grand chose, et j'y connais rien en audiovisuel, mais je m'en fous puisque ça fonctionne



Vous avez pas tout compris à la TNT, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas d'antenne sur votre toi que vous ne recevrez pas la TNT, c'est votre boitier qui fait office de décodeur. Et pour info, TF1, France 2 ... sont diffusés via la TNT


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

Rappel : TNT veut dire Télévision Numérique Terrestre :rateau:
Qui dit "numérique" dit encodage/décodage 
Ce "fameux" "Adaptateur numérique" est bel et bien un décodeur 

Le problème posé avec les antennes "de voyage" ou "d'intérieur" est qu'elles ne sont souvent pas assez sensibles pour recevoir un signal assez "fort" !

Le site TNT est explicite.


----------



## Anabys (15 Décembre 2005)

Ouais c'est bien ce que je pensais alors, thx balooners, pas besoin de foutu raccord sur l'antenne principale.


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien ce que je pensais alors, thx balooners, pas besoin de foutu raccord sur l'antenne principale.


En zone urbaine, l'antenne râteau de toit est la seule vrai solution efficace 

Avec les autres solutions le moindre obstacle pose problème !


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

TNT [Tv Num Terrestre] et Mac !...


----------



## Nighteagle (3 Janvier 2006)

est ce que l'eyetv tnt peu recevoir les chaines analogique hertzienne


----------



## golf (3 Janvier 2006)

Nighteagle a dit:
			
		

> est ce que l'eyetv tnt peu recevoir les chaines analogique hertzienne


Non !
Et quel intérêt ?


----------



## macroots (3 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En zone urbaine, l'antenne râteau de toit est la seule vrai solution efficace
> 
> Avec les autres solutions le moindre obstacle pose problème !


 

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais acquérir eye tv elgato ou miglia (je ne vois pas trop la différence entre les différentes solutions proposés sur le site d'apple ?) pour regarder la télé sur mon ibook.

En fait, dans la chambre avec une antenne intérieur impossible de capter la télé (Paris 12ème) Dans la mesure où il n'y a pas de prise antenne murale dans cette pièce, je pensais pouvoir capter la télé sur l'ordi avec l'antenne proposée dans le pack.

D'après ce qui est mentionné sur le forum, si je ne capte pas avec une antenne interne pour télé la même chose va se produire avec l'antenne pour l'ordi ?


Bonne année à tous et longue vie à macgénération


----------



## golf (3 Janvier 2006)

Que nommes tu :



			
				macroots a dit:
			
		

> ... regarder la télé sur mon ibook...


Ici, ce fil est dédié à un produit bien déterminé, la TNT avec l'Elgato EyeTV 410.

Ici : Son, TV, webcam, musique, tu trouveras d'autres fils sur le sujet...


----------



## macroots (3 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Que nommes tu :
> 
> 
> Ici, ce fil est dédié à un produit bien déterminé, la TNT avec l'Elgato EyeTV 410.
> ...


 

C'est un peu ça quand même : est ce que l'elgato eye tv 410 me permettrait de regarder la TNT sur mon ibook via l'antenne TNT incluse (sachant que j'ai la TNT dans mon salon via un décodeur et que la télé ne peut être capté dans la chambre). Je vais allez sur les fils que tu proposes. Merci.


----------



## Nighteagle (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non !
> Et quel intérêt ?



C'est que pour l'instant à Clermont y'a pas la TNT... Voilà mon Interet :rateau: 

Allez Salut!


----------



## Dramis (20 Janvier 2006)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire acheter la carte PCMCIA à 135 E + l'abonnement et de voir si cela fonctionne



Bonjour, est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui à essayé?  Je voudrais pas jeter 120euro par la fenêtre.

Merci.


----------



## http (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'utilise depuis quelques semaines un eyeTV TNT USB 2 d'Elgato et ce produit me donne entière satisfaction. Je l'utilise à Courbevoie (92), dans le salon de mon appartement au 7ème étage, et j'utilise sans souci la petite antenne fournie en standard avec le produit.

Là où je rencontre un problème, c'est au niveau du Gude Electronique des Programmes. Ayant acheté le produit début décembre, j'ai donc pu obtenir gratuitement d'Elgato la nouvelle version de leur suite logicielle (v2.0). Le Guide des Programmes est désormais intégré dans le logiciel, ce qui en soit est une bonne chose. En revanche, les horaires indiqués sont toujours en retard d'une heure sur l'heure réelle de debut de diffusion du programme  

Par exemple, là, au moment où j'écris ce post, il y a un épisode de l'Inspecteur Morse sur TMC rolleyes: ). Il est précisément 16H04. L'épisode a commencé à 15H25, mais le Guide indique un début de programme à 14H34 :mouais: 

Et c'est la même chose sur toute la grille de programmes, quelle que soit la chaîne  
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur la faq d'Elgato, ni dans le forum, ni dans les réglages du soft qui puisse me permettre de résoudre ce problème.

Suis-je le seul à rencontrer cette bizzarerie ? J'ai mailé le support d'Elgato, mais je n'ai pas encore de réponse pour l'instant.

Merci pour les éventuels conseils et éclairages


----------



## Dramis (27 Janvier 2006)

Tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai le même problème.


----------



## http (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci, je me sens moins seul du coup  
Tu as mailé le support d'Elgato toi aussi ? Pas de nouvelles ?


----------



## Dramis (27 Janvier 2006)

Non, ils doivent être au courant du problème.


----------



## mfay (27 Janvier 2006)

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un décalage. Et ce n'est même pas une heure mais plutôt 50 minutes ?

Bizarre ???


----------



## http (27 Janvier 2006)

Oui, c'est plutôt de l'ordre de 50 minutes en effet. J'espère qu'ils vont rectifier rapidement, parce que c'est très pénalisant pour la programmation d'enregistrements. On ne peut pas lui faire confiance


----------



## gerion (1 Février 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui à essayé?  Je voudrais pas jeter 120euro par la fenêtre.
> 
> Merci.



Ca m'interesse aussi.

Si quelqu'un à une réponse....


----------



## http (10 Février 2006)

Si cela peut aider ceux qui rencontrent ce problème, j'ai échangé avec le support d'Elgato, et ils m'ont conseillé d'utiliser plutôt la version beta ci-dessous en anglais, en attendant une imminente mise-à-jour finale en téléchargement sur leur site:

Elgato eyetv v2.01 beta 4

Après avoir installé le soft, il faut effectuer un rebalayage automatique des chaînes et là, miracle, les horaires dans le Guide des Programmes correspondent bien à la réalité


----------



## TRN (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous

le lein vers la MAJ ne fonctionne plus...

en avez vous un autre???
merci a vous


----------



## http (10 Février 2006)

En effet, c'est vraiment bizarre, cela marchait au moins au moment où j'ai mis le lien  

Je n'en ai pas d'autres hélas... Si quelqu'un veut héberger le fichier, il pèse 9.4 Mo zippé.

:rose:


----------



## jmic (17 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous 

je tiens à vous parler de mes soucis avec l'eyetv 410 ; j'ai un imac 20 pouces et je regarde la tv tnt via l'eyetv 410 : pour les chaines gratuites tout va bien ; cela se complique pour les chaines payantes ; d'après toutes les documents d'elgato ce boitier est prêt pour les chaines payantes avec l'aide d'un module CAM et d'un abonnement ; elgato m'a même confirmé que le boitier est compatible pour les chaines MPEG4 (chaine tnt payantes)

j'ai pris un abonnement canal + tnt avec un module cam : ça ne marche pas ; en interrogeant le support elgato voici leur réponse :

[Bonjour Jean-Michel,

J'ai fait quelques recherches. Actuellement, la télévision numérique terrestre payante est seulement en phase de test. Il faut donc patienter encore un peu pour trouver le matériel nécessaire, notamment un CAM.
L'EyeTV 410 est d'un point de vu matériel compatible à la norme MPEG-4, qui a été choisie pour la TNT payante. Pour la mise à jour du logiciel, il nous faut attendre pour pouvoir effectuer les tests nécessaires, permettant de confirmer une compatibilité totale.
Mes sincères salutations,
Latifa Omary
Support technique
Elgato Systems GmbH]

Je trouve cela scandaleux car elgato écrit de partout que ça marche avec la TNT payante ; sur le carton d'emballage de l'eyetv 410 il y a même écrit "pay TV" avec une photo d'un module CAM ; c'est de la publicité mensongère

Donc si vous voulez voir les chaines cryptées sur votre mac n'achetez pas elgato ça ne marche pas : de plus ils n'ont pas de hotline : uniquement un support par mail avec un délai de réponse long

Si certains ont des solutions je suis preneur car je me retrouve avec mon abonnement canal +  sans pouvoir l'utiliser ; j'ai aussi le décodeur canal pour la TNT mais je n'ai pas trouvé un moyen de le relier au eyetv 410 afin de me passer du module cam

bonne journée 
jmichel


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Février 2006)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> 
> je tiens à vous parler de mes soucis avec l'eyetv 410 ; j'ai un imac 20 pouces et je regarde la tv tnt via l'eyetv 410 : pour les chaines gratuites tout va bien ; cela se complique pour les chaines payantes ; d'après toutes les documents d'elgato ce boitier est prêt pour les chaines payantes avec l'aide d'un module CAM et d'un abonnement ; elgato m'a même confirmé que le boitier est compatible pour les chaines MPEG4 (chaine tnt payantes)
> 
> ...



Quelle est ta carte CAM ?  car je crois que qu'il y a differentes cartes, certaines fonctionent  d'autres non j'ai entendu parler de celle ci , je suis aussi sur le 410 et je pensai faire comme toi, j'attendai de voir si quelq'un avait cette cam
MODULE MEDIAGUARD 2 09. 
http://www.surpin.fr/catalogue/index.html?p822.html
quand au support de elgato Francais si tu parles l'anglais c'est beaucoup plus rapide car le fille  est etudiante.


----------



## jmic (18 Février 2006)

j'ai un cam aston ; d'après le support canal + 2 sociétés seulement ont acquis les droits de licence mediaguard : aston et xsat ; le problème est aucun n'a sorti un cam adapté pour les chaines tnt cryptées en MPEG4 : peut-être cet été ? si j'ai bien compris il faudra donc un cam mpeg4 avec une licence mediaguard


----------



## anneb (23 Avril 2006)

bonjour! avec un power pc g4 800 et X 3 9 et un abonnement tv par wanadoo quel type d'elgato faut il? et est-ce satisfaisant?ou quel autre moyen pour recevoir la tv sur mon mac?merci par avance


----------



## jl32 (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je déterre ce "vieux" topic 

J'ai un Mac Mini (G4 late version) dans mon salon connecté à une TV LCD Loewe (monster cable div-hdmi).
Ca marche super bien, à part que je suis en 1280x720 et donc l'image envoyée par le Mini ne remplit pas totalement l'écran (cadre noir tout autour de l'image) mais cela ne me dérange pas trop car je trouve la qualité de l'image très bonne notamment pour les DVD (lecteur Pioneer dézoné inside).
Bref je souhaitais donc m'acheter le eyetv 410 chez Macway.

Problème : ce produit n'était pas en stock depuis plusieurs semaines. Puis je vois mardi dernier en stock, étant près du magasin Paris j'y passe et la charmante demoiselle me dit pas en stock on doit en commander chez le  fournisseur, 15 j de délai mini !!
Je  vois aujourd'hui en stock sur le site macway, j'appelle un commercial qui me dit pas en stock, produit en fin de vie etc. etc. 

Autre problème : le prix affiché depuis plusieurs semaines était 258,99 euros TTC.
Il est passé mercredi dernier à 289 TTC, soit une augmentation de 12 % !!!
Je pose la question et le commercial me dit que je me suis trompé car ce produit est à 289 euros depuis plusieurs mois (or j'ai vérifié les dispos et le prix très souvent en novembre, toujours affiché à 258,99 euros).
Je n'ai pas rêvé donc 2 questions :
1) où trouver ce produit à moins de 289 euros ?
2) quel va être le remplaçant et quelles seront ses fonctionnalités et date de sortie ?

merci


----------



## bill clinton (27 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous.

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir si le successeur va bientôt arriver car il me faut une machine de ce genre chez moi. 

Merci  


Bill


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Janvier 2007)

Bon une nouvelle reponse du support d elgato pour EyeTV 410 et canal + 


Posted On: 22 Jan 2007 05:34 AM
Bonjour, 


Merci pour votre message au service elgato.

Normalement, EyeTV et Canal +, Canal Satellite et les autres filéaires prennent des modules du type Mediaguars Astoncrypt SECA (information datant de l'été 2006).

Cependant, la TNT utilise pour le format payant et haute définition en France, le codec MPEG-4 AVC aussi appelé H.264. 
Ce codec n'est pas intégré au logiciel EyeTV 2 actuellement, bien que le flux peut être déjà reçu. Un Mac haute gamme (bipro G5 ou Mac Intel) sera requis pour jouer ce format, le décodage n'étant pas fait sur la VPU (GPU) comme dans le monde PC, mais par la CPU.

Pour le 310, utilisant la norme DVB-S et le format MPEG-2, ces CAMs marchent parfaitement, à part pour les chaînes haute définition, qui utilisent le MPEG-4 AVC ainsi que la norme DVB-S2. Là, un autre matériel sera requis, ainsi qu'une version EyeTV avec le dit codec pour pouvoir capter ce type de chaînes.


J'en profite pour également indiquer les liens suivants:
http://support.elgato.com et http://faq.elgato.com, tous deux également disponibles en français.

Bien le bonjour à tous les utilisateurs francophones, les lecteurs et l'équipe de Macbidouille et MacGeneation.


Encore une fois désolés pour les problèmes.
En espérant vous avoir aidé.


Mes sincères salutations,
Sebastian Weis

Support technique
Elgato Systems


----------



## pickwick (27 Janvier 2007)

je viens d'installer une eyetv 310 avec canalsat. Aucun problème pour recevoir les chaines sur l'imac 24", maintenant puis-je relier la sortie ANT OUT DE L'EYETV  à l'ENTREE ANT IN  du mediasat de canalsat pour recevoir la même image sur le grand ecran de mon televiseur ?


----------

